# Dispersal Draft Of Houston Comets Players And 2009 Draft Lottery To Be Held Next Week



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The WNBA will hold a dispersal draft for players on the Houston Comets roster and the 2009 Draft Lottery next week via separate conference calls. The dispersal draft will take place on Mon., Dec. 8 at 1:00 p.m. ET while the 2009 Draft Lottery will be conducted on Tues., Dec. 9 at 3:00 p.m. ET. 


Dispersal Draft 
The following players (active, injured, suspended or draft list/reserved) on the Comets' roster at the conclusion of the 2008 season are eligible for selection: Matee Ajavon, Lucienne Berthieu, Renae Camino, Tamecka Dixon, Roneeka Hodges, Sequoia Holmes, Shannon Johnson, Sancho Lyttle, Polina Tzekova, Erica White and Mistie Williams. 

Unrestricted free agents who are not eligible for selection are: Latasha Byears, Mwadi Mabika, Hamchetou Maiga-Ba, Michelle Snow and Tina Thompson. The order of selection will be based on the inverse order of 2008 regular season finish. 

2009 WNBA Draft Lottery 
WNBA officials will conduct the Draft Lottery in New York City, which will include the five teams that did not qualify for the 2008 WNBA Playoffs. The lottery will establish the first five picks of the draft. The order of selection for the remainder of the first round as well as the order of selection for the second and third round is determined by inverse order of their respective regular-season records. 

Fourteen balls numbered 1-14 will be placed in a lottery machine and mixed. There are 1,001 possible combinations when four balls are drawn out of 14, without regard to their order of selection. One thousand of those combinations will be assigned to the five non-playoff teams based on their order of finish in the 2008 regular season. The remaining combination will be unassigned. 

Four balls will then be drawn to the top to determine a four-digit combination. The team that has been assigned that four-ball combination will receive the No. 1 pick. The four balls will then be placed back into the machine and the process will be repeated to determine the second and third picks. If the one unassigned combination is drawn, the 
balls will be placed back into the machine and the process will be repeated until an assigned combination is drawn. 

Following are the chances - out of a possible 1,000 - for teams in the WNBA Draft Lottery: 

2009 WNBA LOTTERY TEAMS 
Team Record Chances (out of 1,000) 
1. Atlanta 4-30 420 
2. Washington 10-24 261 
3. Chicago 12-22 167 
4. Minnesota 16-18 76 
5. Phoenix 16-18 76 

Following is the remaining order for the first round as determined by overall records from 2008: 

REMAINING ORDER FOR FIRST ROUND 
Team Record 
6. Indiana 17-17 
7. Sacramento 18-16 
8. New York 19-15 
9. Los Angeles 20-14 
10. Connecticut 21-13 
11. Detroit 22-12 
12. Seattle 22-12 
13. San Antonio 24-10


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dispersal Draft Of Houston Comets Players And 2009 Draft Lottery To Be Held Next*

If they did that with the Sonics that would have been pretty good.


----------

